# Sig Op Course



## Shadow Cat (18 May 2005)

Does anyone know when the next Sig Op course is in Kingston (Regular Forces)?


----------



## Radop (21 May 2005)

They ussually start once the reserve courses move out to provide room for labs.


----------



## Jason Bourne (26 May 2005)

Hey,

The next Anglo SigOp course starts June 2 (which I believe is next week.) Not quite sure when the one after that one is. A french one graduates next week so I assume a new one might be coming in later on. 

Jason


----------



## Shadow Cat (27 May 2005)

Thanks for the responses.   My husband doesn't graduate from Basic until June 16th so we were trying to figure out when he would start his trade training.  I know he has to do his SQ training as well at some point.


----------



## PuckChaser (27 May 2005)

He'll do the SQ first I believe, then head to Kingston to wait for training. I'm pretty sure there's still a backup on the training for SigOps, so he could be in PAT (Personnel awaiting training) platoon for a while before actually getting on his QL3.


----------



## Shadow Cat (27 May 2005)

Thanks Super Slug.  Yeah I knew that he had to do soldier training before but at this point we don't even know when that is.  WE thought that he would find that out during his 6th week at BQ but apparently he will not find this out until he gets to Borden  right after graduation.  HO HUM.

We also thought that he had to do his PAT at Borden?  Is it possible for him to do the PAT in Kingston?  Sorry for the questions but I am or should I say we are curious.


----------



## Canadian Sig (27 May 2005)

PAT is done in Borden but he could request OJT at the base nearest to his home.


----------



## Shadow Cat (28 May 2005)

Well he got his message yesterday.  He is to reprt ot Kingston the day after graduation.  We don't know if this means soldier or trade training is starting right away or not.  Can't wait to find out.


----------



## SIG MITCH (5 Jun 2005)

He will most likely do his QL3 than his SQ at his first unit


----------



## aesop081 (5 Jun 2005)

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> PAT is done in Borden but he could request OJT at the base nearest to his home.



Almost Every base where there are training schools has some form of PAT........ not just Borden.......


----------



## Shadow Cat (6 Jun 2005)

My husband has found out from an inside track that he is not in the next bout of training, we really aren't surprised by this.  He was told that after he arrives in Kingston he will probably have an "attached posting" to Borden and that it looks to be in his favour to get us up there with him.  I am not going to get my hopes up yet but I have to say I am hopeful.

Thank you everyone for trying to answer my questions about this.

Oh yeah I can't wait to see him graduate next week.


----------



## Canadian Sig (6 Jun 2005)

aesop081 said:
			
		

> Almost Every base where there are training schools has some form of PAT........ not just Borden.......



 Sorry, should have been clearer. Sig-op PAT is in Borden ( even though the school is in Kingston  : )


----------



## Radop (8 Jun 2005)

They still have PATs in Kingston but just a platoon or less.  They don't want to wait for them if they drop someone from  a course and need someone to fill in.  The majority is still in Borden though.


----------



## Radop (8 Jun 2005)

They still have PATs in Kingston but just a platoon or less.   They don't want to wait for them if they drop someone from   a course and need someone to fill in.   The majority is still in Borden though.


----------



## Shadow Cat (21 Jun 2005)

Well got an update.  He starts his SQ next week in Gagetown.  He finishes there on August 15th and than he will report back to Borden.  He is than supposed to have two weeks leave and a week to find somewhere to live in Kingston for us.

His course may start on September 25th but if it doesn't than they are going to transfer him back to Kingston to do OJT until his course starts so that we can be together as a family.  So if everything goes as planned we should be moving to Kingston late August to the middle of September.  YIPPPEEE!!! Here is for hoping that everything runs smoothly as planned.


----------



## Canadian Sig (21 Jun 2005)

That's great news. I hope you get posted to Kingston at the end of his 3's so you guys don't have to move again so soon. Kingston is a cool town anyway. Take care.  ;D


----------

